# Carrier Explains HAP



## Eng.Ahmad H (19 أغسطس 2009)

بناءا على رغبة السادة الاعضاء الاكارم فقد تم انشاء هذا الموضوع ليحتوي 
كل ملفات شرح شركة كاريير لبرنامج ال hap ، الملفات التي تم رفعها 
والملفات التي سوف تُرفع بعون الله.


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس على هذة الاستجابة السريعة


----------



## zanitty (19 أغسطس 2009)

صح كده الكلام يا جميل
كده اسهل فى التجميع
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## Jud (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا مهندس أحمد . واتمنى من جميع الاخوة ان يساهموا في شرح هذا البرنامج
المهم . جزاكم الله كل خير واعانكم على تقديم الجيد والمفيد.


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (19 أغسطس 2009)

*Archive/Retrieve Projects in HAP*


هذه المرة سوف ادخل ملف غاية في الأهمية لكل مستخدم لبرنامج ال hap .
عند الإنتهاء من تصميم المشروع وادخال كل البيانات المتعلقة،لابد من حفظ
المشروع وتخزينه واستراجعه وقت الحاجة، كما انه قد نحتاج أحياناً لنقل
المشروع من كمبيوتر للآخر. كل هذا وأكثر سوف تجدونه في الملف المرفق.


----------



## magdygamal_8 (20 أغسطس 2009)

100 % جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## لما الأيوبي (20 أغسطس 2009)

انا من المهتمين ببرنامج الهاب وليس لدي خبره كافيه فيه . لو سمحتو ممكن تدلوني على كل المشاركات
حول هذا الموضوع ولكم الشكر.


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (20 أغسطس 2009)

والله ما اعرف اقول ايه 
لكن الف الف شكر 
وربنا يجازيك كل خير


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (20 أغسطس 2009)

> *انا من المهتمين ببرنامج الهاب وليس لدي خبره كافيه فيه . لو سمحتو ممكن تدلوني على كل المشاركات
> حول هذا الموضوع ولكم الشكر.*​


 
اختي الكريمة هناك مشاركة متميزة للعضو خالد العسيلي حول ال hap وكيفية استخدامه. 
وهنا في هذا الموضوع مجموعة ملفات صادرة عن شركة كاريير تتضمن شرح كامل ودقيق
لبعض المسائل في البرنامج اتمنى ان تجدي في هذه المشاركات كل الفائدة.


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (20 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## لما الأيوبي (20 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا كتير على الرد .


----------



## مؤيد غازي (20 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Jud (21 أغسطس 2009)

ننتظر المزيد وكل عام وانتم بخير.


----------



## ابو خليل طه (21 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذه المشاركة المتميزة


----------



## eng-amer80 (21 أغسطس 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## لما الأيوبي (21 أغسطس 2009)

ننتظر المزيد من المشاركات والملفات المرفقة في هذا الموضوع الجميل 
رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## هديل كريم (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذه الملفات الرائعه اخ احمد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## afou2d (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك باقى الملفات


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (23 أغسطس 2009)

*Modeling Chilled Beam Systems in HAP*


كما هو معروف chilled beam system نظام تكييف حديث يستخدم الماء بدلا 
من الهواء لازالة الحرارة من المكان المراد تكييفه فالماء يستطيع ان ينقل طاقة اكثر
من الهواء بالنسبة لواحدة الحجم. الملف المرفق يوضح كيف يتعامل برنامج ال hap 
مع هذا النظام .


----------



## مؤيد غازي (23 أغسطس 2009)

thnk you very muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## مؤيد غازي (23 أغسطس 2009)

thank you very muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jud (23 أغسطس 2009)

ما هو chilled beam system ؟


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (24 أغسطس 2009)

Jud قال:


> ما هو chilled beam system ؟


 
Chilled Beam System :

هو نظام تكييف يستخدم الماء المبردة لتبريد هواء المكان المراد تكييفه
بشكل مباشر دون الحاجة الى مروحة و دكت لنقل وتوزيع الهواء المكيف.
فهو عبارة جهاز على شكل صندوق مستطيل يحوي بداخله انابيب نحاسية 
مزعنفة ويركب في سقف كل منطقة مراد تكييفها. فهو "فان كويل يونت بدون فان".
يصعد الهواء الساخن الى الاعلى فيمر على الكويل (coil) يتبرد ثم ينزل الى
اسفل الغرفة وهكذا. وهناك نوعين:
1- active chilled beam :
هنا لابد من ادخال هواء فريش الى ال beam فيمتزج مع هواء الغرفة
داخل ال beam نفسه.
2- passive chilled beam:
هنا يجب ادخال هواء فريش الى الغرفة نفسها اي المزج يحصل قبل الدخول 
الى ال beam .

 يمتاز هذا النظام بانعدام الضجيج نظرا لعدم وجود اجزاء متحركة في ال beam .
الملف المرفق يوضح الفرق بين النوعين بالرسم.


----------



## Jud (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/عادل حسن (25 أغسطس 2009)

موضوعك رائع والملفات فعلا مفيده


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (27 أغسطس 2009)

*How to Import Data from Other Projects in HAP*

احيانا نحتاج بعض البيانات الموافقة لمشروعنا من مشاريع اخرى جاهزة و مخزنة في ال hap توفيرا للجهد والوقت.
الملفق المرفق يشرح طريقة جلب البيانات المطلوبة.


----------



## Jud (29 أغسطس 2009)

اذا اخترنا terminal units من equipment type في الهاب فما المقصود ب 2pipe fan coil
و 4pipe fan coil في air system type وجزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## hsfarid (29 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة وبارك الله فيكم

​*​


----------



## Eng.Ahmad H (29 أغسطس 2009)

Jud قال:


> اذا اخترنا terminal units من equipment type في الهاب فما المقصود ب 2pipe fan coil
> و 4pipe fan coil في air system type وجزاكم الله كل خير.


 
اخي الكريم، هناك نوعين لوحدات الفان كويل . الاول له انبوبين واحد supply 
والثاني return ويستخدم هذا النوع للتبريد في الصيف و للتسخين في الشتاء فقط.
فلا يمكن استخدام الوحدة للتبريد والتسخين في نفس الوقت.
اما النوع الثاني فيتألف من ملفات تبريد وتسخين منفصلة بالاضافة الى زوجين من الانابيب، زوج 
supply+ return للتبريد وزوج supply + return للتسخين. 
وهذا النوع يستخدم للتبريد والتسخين في نفس الوقت فيمكن تبريد بعض المناطق 
وتسخين البعض الاخر في الوقت نفسه.


----------



## Jud (30 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على التوضيح وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## محمد تكيف (30 أغسطس 2009)

اله يعطيك العافيه على هذا المجهوند الرائع وكل عام وانت بخير يا eng.ahmed


----------



## Jud (2 سبتمبر 2009)

هل تم اغلاق هذا الموضوع الرائع ؟؟؟؟
نحن مانزال ننتظر المزيد من الملفات المرفقة يا مهندس احمد.


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود أكثر من رائع جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## خالد العسيلي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك

و للإضافة :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127195.html

عسى الله أن ينفع بها


----------



## fadi kabes (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*ما شاء الله*

ماشاء الله يامهندس احمد مميز بالفعل - بأنتظار المزيد


----------



## eng_taha_a (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 نوفمبر 2009)

عمل بديع جدا
بورك في لمساتك
مع التقدير


----------



## محمد تكيف (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Atatri (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج وارجو منك اضافة برنامج hap v3.13 لأني مضطر عليهارجو المساعدة


----------



## حسام محمد (13 مايو 2010)

الف شكر الك 
بجد شي اكتر من رائع


----------



## محمود سند (2 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## mickey saad (3 ديسمبر 2010)

انا عايز اعرف كورس التبريد في الجامعه الامريكيه ممكن اخده ازي وبكام وايه مدى الاستفاده منه مع العلم اني شغال في ميراكو كارير


----------



## goor20 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محب الحرمين (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eehaboo (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بتذاكروا من ورانا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## hamadalx (4 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا أول مرة أشوف الموضوع ...وأنا الخسران طبعا ...... بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## عليما (4 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks bgd


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zaco (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## تامر النجار (20 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## goor20 (20 يونيو 2011)

god bless u


----------



## nofal (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## haithamslem (21 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهوداتك
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
*


----------



## السيد زرد (21 يونيو 2011)

جهد مشكور وملتقى جيد ومفيد ومحترم


----------

